# Dark or Milk Chocolate?



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

Which is better?


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I like dark chocolate and it is better for you. Lots of healthy antioxidants.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

don't be afraid of the dark. just think of it as chocolate with a nice healthy tan.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

Milk, dark tastes horrible to me. Too bad it's the healthier option.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Much like chocolate vs. vanilla, I'm surprised this even needs to be asked.

Pfft. 

Milk chocolate is an offence before god.

I mean I'll eat it if that's all there is, but I won't be happy about it and I may need to counteract it later with some real chocolate.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Milk chocolate.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Milk chocolate is my favorite. I only really like high-quality dark chocolate (but I'm in Germany, so that's easy to find.)

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

milk chocolate!!!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Dark chocolate is far superior - especially if it's accompanied by mint.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

dark chocolate. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

milk chocolate is really not very good at all. i used to like it way better... my tastes have changed over the years though, i don't like anything to sweet or rich (for the milk). 

dark chocolate is amazing.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I know dark is healthier but it tastes like dirt. Milk chocolate ftw.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Milk chocolate!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

pita said:


>


:yes !!!!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I guess I prefer my chocolate bitter ......much like..me...


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Must be at least 60% cacao


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^I'd say that's the cutoff point for me as well. 80-90% is optimum.


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

milk chocolate all the way!


----------



## Catty (Jan 4, 2010)

I love dark chocolate but I'm a fan of all chocolates. Plain chocolate drink isn't nice though.


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

72% cacao


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

Dark chocolate with mint... mmm... soo good.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Milk! I know it doesn't contain much actual chocolate, and it's really just fat and sugar, but mmmmmmm. That's what makes it so good. Dark is too bitter-tasting for me. My dad bought me a giant Toblerone back from the shop today. I'm going to enjoy that later.


----------



## Derekgnr (Nov 9, 2003)

Dark Chocolate rules.

Especially Hershey's Special Dark Chocolate :yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Milk chocolate though I've switched to eating dark chocolate since it's suppose to be healthier for you.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I prefer dark chocolate.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I prefer dark, but not too dark. I think above 75% starts getting just too bitter for me. I had some dark one time that had ground up cocao beans in it, sort of felt like coffee grounds. That was a bit too pure and it started upsetting my stomache. Hershy's special dark, and some a little darker are my faves.

I do like to have a bit of creamy milk chocolate on occasion though. Especially if it has caramel or peanut butter in it.


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

Dark is okay and it's the healthier choice, but I prefer the taste of milk chocolate or white chocolate.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

copper said:


> I like dark chocolate and it is better for you. Lots of healthy antioxidants.


Like most things that are good for you, dark chocolate tastes bad. I'll put my life on the line and take my chances with milk chocolate.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Mmmm..milk chocolate! Now im going to get one!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Milk, as long as it's not Hershey's. I'll always pass on a kiss.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Milk, no question. I wuv chocolate.


----------

